# Hi To All



## johnnycnc (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I just thought I'd let you all know how I'm doing after my incident a while back... things are getting better, my cast is off, arm is healing good. 
It is still limited in motion a bit, and there is some pain, but getting back to life.
I'm doing physical therapy still so hope to improve more yet.

There have been MANY of you who have kept check on me, and to those a sincere Thank you. you have been such good friends to have, and you are appreciated a bunch! 
I have missed being on the board, but getting through life as it is has kept me exhausted, I've been back to work on limited duty since early January, and it has kicked my butt every week but am getting more stamina built up as I go. 
My Dad has had some serious medical problems, so that has kept me drained also...

Anyway, had so many pm's and emails, I figured that I'd let you all know I'm doin' ok and will try to be back around real soon; I've missed you guys and gals!


----------



## Seer (Mar 5, 2011)

So glad to hear this Johnny it takes time but you will be 100% soon enough.
Jerry


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear your on the mend.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to hear your getting better. You will still be in my prayers. Take care.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 5, 2011)

Johnny,

I was thinking about you yesterday! I hadn't seen you around and was hoping you were doing alright but didn't want to bother you. Glad that things with you are progressing well!!

Spend some time with your Father! Hopefully things get better with his health!

Take care and keep us up to date on how you are doing!


----------



## airrat (Mar 5, 2011)

glad to see your up and around Johnny


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 5, 2011)

Always great to see you buddy, Be well!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 5, 2011)

Johnny, I was just thinking about you a day or two ago, I'm glad you're getting some strength back, Hope your Dad get's better as well. Keep up the healing process painful though it usually is.


----------



## ThomJ (Mar 5, 2011)

Take your time Johnny, we will still be here.


----------



## wizard (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad you are doing a bit better and getting some strength back. PT is hard but worth it. Hope your Dad is getting better too. Regards, Doc


----------



## KenV (Mar 5, 2011)

John -- Pleasured to hear the progress!!!  Thanks for the update.   It is a hard road to travel, and glad to hear you are making it through the tough spots of physical therapy.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Hang in there*

I'm praying that you continue healing.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to hear things are getting better,take care.Victor


----------



## lorbay (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you doing better John, keep it up.

Lin.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 5, 2011)

Still thinking about you John. I'm sure the PMs and, emails and, phone calls and, work are keeping you occupied. Hope things work out for your dad AND you. I'll be in touch soon. Take care friend!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear John. Keep working at it. They will have you good as new again. Sorry to hear about your Dad also so that has to make things abit more hectic but I am sure things will all work out in the end. Hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 5, 2011)

Good News John!  Thanks for sharing it.  It'll be good to have you back on the board full time!!!  But for now, remain getting stronger.


----------



## markgum (Mar 5, 2011)

glad to hear your improving. will keep you and your dad in my prayers.


----------



## kruzzer (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to hear the good status update.  Just take it easy and don't over do and you'll heal up just fine...


----------



## thewishman (Mar 5, 2011)

YAY! John's coming back!


----------



## rherrell (Mar 5, 2011)

When I had my accident back in '04 I spent four months in the hospital and had PT for over a year.......I feel your pain!!!:frown:

REALLY glad to hear that you're doing OK, WELCOME BACK!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you are making good progress~glad to have you back!!


----------



## philb (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to see your back Johnny,

Have to say that your orders shipped just as fast as always, no one would have knew you weren't full time!!

PHIL


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Good news, John! Thanks for the update.


----------



## denaucoin (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome back and speedy recovery is wished for.


----------



## Fred (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, hey, hey ... it's Johnny.

Glad to read that you are on the mend. Hang in there and follow the doctor's orders. If there is anything you need just let us know. :biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow I was just thinking about you earlier today John, glad to hear you are recovering well.  Take it easy and don't rush it.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear from you John!
I hope things continue to progress for you and your Dad.


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 5, 2011)

From one gimp to another I  Wish you a speedy recovery. Sounds like you will be up and running soon. Good luck


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update Johnny.  Glad you are on the mend.  It will take time so don't push it to hard.


----------



## el_d (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear your still pluggin away John.

But what else would I expect from the "Man of Steele"


----------



## sparhawk (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doin better.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear from you Johnny! hang in there mate!:biggrin:


----------



## LEAP (Mar 5, 2011)

Great news, hope your recovery continues quickly. this place isn't the same without you.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 5, 2011)

Sure is good to see you on HERE Johnny.  Haven't heard from you lately but understand why.  Hope we see you at the next meeting - let us know if you need anything, as always we are here for ya pal!

_Linda_


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear John. Also it appears the next meeting is gonna be April 9th. I'll be glad to pick you up, and I promise not to play any Banjo Music!!!:biggrin:


----------



## simomatra (Mar 6, 2011)

Good news Johnny, take it easy mate. I hope your dad is much better as well


----------



## broitblat (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear of your continued improvement.

  -Barry


----------



## AKPenTurner (Mar 6, 2011)

Great to see you back! Keep up the recovery!


----------



## Pepsi (Mar 6, 2011)

John,

It's good to hear that you're getting along better than you 
were, recovery just takes time. You'll be running around like
a chicken with its head cut off real soon. Have a great day.

                                                                  Al


----------



## leestoresund (Mar 6, 2011)

41 posts in 24 hours.
Says a lot about the people in this group and caring about one another.

Carpe diem!

Lee


----------



## Russell Eaton (Mar 6, 2011)

John it is good to hear that you are on the mend. Godspeed in your recovery, and we will continue to support you and your business.


----------



## Verne (Mar 6, 2011)

Johnny,
Keep on keeping on...let's see: first the flood, then the accident, dare we worry about the locust....
Glad to hear you are on the mend. Take care of Johnny and family, we'll get by
Vern


----------



## greggas (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey John...glad to hear form you...glad that you are on your way back

best of luck


----------



## jaeger (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know how you are doing.


----------



## SGM Retired (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better and hope you keep improving.  Good luck and feel free to ask for help if you need any.

Gary


----------



## keithlong (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to see that you are getting better. God bless.


----------



## CharlesH (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey John,

Focus on the positive, we are with you. Now get back on track and use the tool I made you! 

Charles

Sent from my iTouch.


----------



## panini (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear the body healing...PT can run you down...Just was on the website for some supplies..


----------



## Tree Frog (Mar 9, 2011)

Fantastic John,
I haven't done a pen in months, made 3 today, using your bushings, wondered about how you may be travelling on the repair road, so jumped on here and found your good news post, as well as the responses from others who just happened to be thinking of you as well.  Keep on geetin better.  We hope your dad picks up soon and the rest of your family are doing great.
Cheers
Greg


----------



## Rchan63 (Mar 10, 2011)

I was just thinking about you a few days ago but I totally forgot to send you a PM (must be old age). I'm glad you're feeling beetter.

Good luck

Richard


----------



## moke (Mar 10, 2011)

Keep your chin up John, we are glad you are doing better and glad you let us all know your status.  Watch those PT people...I am sure in a former life they were recreation directors at Auswitz!!!!!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice to hear from you Johnny. Remember all things pass, even the bad stuff.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank You all for a wonderful show of support to a member who has been a bit down.
I'm always amazed at the gracious folks here who think so much of one another, 
and want you all to know I think just as much of you.

Thanks!


----------

